# Best Month Ever!



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

So far this month I've made about 3-4 times the amount of money I made selling soap last year at Christmas! I've got lots and lots of soaps this year. Lots of great smelling stuff, plenty of lavender and lavender blends and patchouli blends, plus other great sellers. More internet orders too, plus of course those trimming clients who order from me all the time. Wish I had done more lotions and a few other things, but the best thing I think that helped sell so much more soap was the bigger variety of tried and true soaps. Last year I ordered a bunch of fragrances I'd never tried, (and won't again) and although I did well at my market, this year has been so much better. 

My packaging is better too, and I'm using a better, and cheaper, recipe. 

What things have helped your sales improve this year over previous years? 

Yep, the season's not over yet and I'm already planning for next year....or at least for the next few months.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Our total sales for the year are double over last year. But December still isn't as good as I would like to see it. It's getting there but November was still a better month for us. And it was our best month ever too.

I've got new things planned too and I came up with a new setup at our last show that I really liked and will try using it at our market come May. Same here with the lavender and patchouli blends. Our summer market customers love anything with those two things and it wasn't until near the end of the season when I started adding more in. Next season we'll have more of those from the beginning.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats Anita!
Wise shoppers.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That's awesome, Anita!

I only started selling last year in December and ran out at the FM the week before Christmas. But I didn't have many scents nor inventory. I won't have a final tally 'til next week, but these last two weeks were my best ever! and I did well this summer. I'm not online (yet) and I don't wholesale (yet), but I have great regulars as well as picking up those holiday shoppers. I have a customer who lives about 3 hours from here who ordered bars + samples via e-mail (she had been at the FM this summer) and asked for business cards hoping to drum me up more business. I have another woman who's husband owns a few hallmark stores and wants to put my soaps in a couple of their shops (I told her I'd get with Purchasing in January). She is a GREAT customer, sends all her friends to me, and has spent over $200 herself in the last there weeks.

Yep, great year!!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats ladies!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Way better here too... though still small time. The Farmers Market has been a HUGE blessing for us. 

Tweaking recipes, scents, and packaging too...

Had a nice jump up in Oct, higher in Nov, and Dec is highest with 2 weeks left. 

First Sat in Dec I sold more than we did the whole MONTHS of Jan, Mar, Apr, and May....

Top seller remains Thieves. But the Lavender Lullaby (lav & eucalyptus) I recently did just totally TOOK OFF.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Very good here, too. Best year yet. I am encouraged.

I'm starting to work on new products & scents for 2012. I've been doing some market research & it looks good for all of us. The hot products for the coming year seem to be anything natural. "Handmade" & "green" should be big buzz words. 

Thanks to all of you for your generous sharing!


----------

